# First knee injury?



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a meniscus tear and couldn't make it hurt by doing the same movement. It would just give me a jolt 1-3 times a week until it blew. Then it hurt for a month til I got surgery. Any PT or surgeon can wiggle your knee around and tell you whats up. A MRI will tell you for sure.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have had numerous knee injuries and what you're describing sounds like a minor sprain, not a meniscus injury. In my experience, meniscus injuries are almost always tender to poking and prodding. You can pretty much pinpoint where the injury is. Your pain only being brought on by certain motions indicates a ligament sprain or strain in my experience. I say it's minor because of you saying that there's no pain unless you make certain movements. A bad sprain hurts, period. Not to mention the inevitable swelling and sometimes even bruising that accompanies a bad sprain.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Everyone's been slow with replies... have you seen a doctor? Or did the pain eventually subside?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Camcgregg said:


> ...For those with experience with this, does it sound like a Meniscus?
> Does the pain usually come on right after the injury or could it take overnight to feel it?
> Any muscles I should strengthen? Muscles I should stretch?
> 
> *Any advice at all would be appreciated*. Thank you :smile:


...Consult a _DOCTOR!!!!_
*Not* the interwebz. 

Most of us here have let our "Internet/Forum Expert" malpractice insurance lapse! :blink:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Leeches, I'm pretty sure you need leeches.



chomps1211 said:


> Most of us here have let our "Internet/Forum Expert" malpractice insurance lapse! :blink:


Mine's still valid >


----------



## Stoned_Ocelot (Jun 3, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Mine's still valid >


Phedder I'm having an aching pain in my lower back, how much do you charge for a good leeching? I've gone through internet docs before and didn't have bamboozle insurance. Was not a good time.


----------

